# تصميم خطوط عربية على برنامج الاوتوكاد



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 مارس 2008)

هذا الموقع يعطي فكرة جميلة عن طريقة تصميم الخطوط العربية على برنامج الاوتوكاد.....


http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=86


----------



## Eng Maryam (18 مارس 2008)

thats cool thanks


----------

